# EV Conversions in South Florida (Shipping World Wide)



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys, if you have any questions, please contact me 

-Y.


----------



## fanimasuo (Dec 30, 2013)

What type of vehicles can be converted into EV?


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

fanimasuo said:


> What type of vehicles can be converted into EV?


Hey fanimasuo,

My answer is: Almost ANY LIGHT WEIGHT. 

The reason I said "Almost" that is because ANY vehicle can be converted, but THE COST of the conversion could go wild...

What I met " ANY LIGHT WEIGHT " that is because Weight-To-Battery-Power ratio at affordable price with no HEAVY modification to the donor vehicle... 

I know US DOD has EV Hummer making 6 miles or so on a charge, but silent... they made it for ramming it into the "insurgent' doors in Afganistan...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humvee (right before operators chapter)

http://dodenergy.blogspot.com/2008/09/hybrid-humvee.html

You can contact me direct via website: 1-ev.com

Best Regards, -Y.


----------

